# Griner, Johnson suspended seven games by WNBA



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> NEW YORK — WNBA stars Brittney Griner and Glory Johnson were suspended seven games each Friday for their domestic violence arrest last month -- the league's longest ban in its 19-year history.
> 
> WNBA president Laurel Richie said the league "takes all acts of violence extremely seriously" in handing down a suspension that represents more than one-fifth of the 34-game regular season. Richie called the players' actions "unacceptable."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/05/15/griner-johnson-suspended-seven-games-by-wnba/?iref:nba:story_page:trending


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well deserved.


----------

